# The goats are becoming stylish!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Our herd of 21 got new collars today and tomorrow there custom neck tags from Ear tags Direct should be coming in. Izzie wanted to show how happy she was.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Very pretty Izzie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute goats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very stylish indeed! :laugh:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

There tags came in and are very cool. It was like .91 cents for every custom one that i did ( i put there name on the front and DOB on the back )


----------



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

That is VERY cool! Cute, cool, and it helps your wallet!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> That is VERY cool! Cute, cool, and it helps your wallet!


They are worth the money. Very very nice quality, i think i paid 29.00 total for 21 custom, 2 blank and it was 12 dollars shipping because we are quite a few states away from the manufacturing place.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They look great! Do most of you use those types of collars? We have dog collars on ours, but if there is a good reason to use those cool looking ones that you have, we would switch over.  Can't have our girls thinking they aren't stylish now, can we? LOL.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Love that idea! I use numbers on mine when I have a flood of all one color kids, LOVE the name and DOB on them though. Fantastic idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> They look great! Do most of you use those types of collars? We have dog collars on ours, but if there is a good reason to use those cool looking ones that you have, we would switch over.  Can't have our girls thinking they aren't stylish now, can we? LOL.


I use dog collars.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> They are worth the money. Very very nice quality, i think i paid 29.00 total for 21 custom, 2 blank and it was 12 dollars shipping because we are quite a few states away from the manufacturing place.


What state are they manufactured in?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> What state are they manufactured in?


I think South Dakota


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> They look great! Do most of you use those types of collars? We have dog collars on ours, but if there is a good reason to use those cool looking ones that you have, we would switch over.  Can't have our girls thinking they aren't stylish now, can we? LOL.


We used dog collars on some for awile but they would fade and break. Then we used another similar chain with metal clasps but they all got stuck on the fences. After getting tired of them not having collars when i need to grab them i ordered these and the tags for an extra touch.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

More pics ❤


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I like those tags! 

I use the plastic chain and the breakaway links that Hoegger's sells for my goats. When we're all down in the barn and a goat is being stubborn and pulls against the collar as I'm leading them and the link breaks away, it's annoying. But on the few occasions one of my girls has come down to the barn missing her collar and I've found it under (or once, hanging on) a tree, I'm VERY thankful they break away as easily as they do!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Very cute! They all look very pleased!  

I use dog collars, personally. I wish they weren't so expensive though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like them


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Love those, especially the tags! I use dog collars, but love those too!


----------



## alamo_goats (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, new 'clothes'! Very nice. I have collars with bells (i love the sound of the bells when they come running) on my girls but I really like the idea of the name and especially the DOB. A quick and easy way to keep track of things in a growing herd.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

alamo_goats said:


> Oh, new 'clothes'! Very nice. I have collars with bells (i love the sound of the bells when they come running) on my girls but I really like the idea of the name and especially the DOB. A quick and easy way to keep track of things in a growing herd.


Where did you get the bell collars?


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe I love Izzy!!!


----------



## nikkieverhart13 (Jul 26, 2013)

Those are so cute!! Good idea!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

dayofthunder said:


> Awe I love Izzy!!!


Lol if u notice her lips theres a heart there.


----------

